# betta specialist store in my town!!



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

a betta specialist store in my town!! i dont know if he specializes in them but he sure buys ALOT (he said his next shipment is of 600!!) of them!!

so the story is that i was looking on the local craigslist for fish tanks and a gentlemen was selling a boat load of 2.5 gallon glass tanks (for $8 each and even some for $5)!! he sold he initial set of 20 or so tanks and told me that he had more but it'll be a week or so. a few days later he texts me saying he has more. i pick them up and it so happens he used to own bettas and we talk about bettas and he tells me of this shop in town (Kaz's). He says that Kaz has THE BEST, AND BIGGEST variety of bettas and for CHEAPER!! then the chain pet stores and can even order specific types if he doesnt have them in stock. he tells me that all the people he knew who keep bettas ONLY buy from Kaz.

so later that weekend i go check it out and its an old shop that ive actually driven by 100's of times!! and never noticed!! definately and mom and pop type store, probably since the 60's or 70s. i drive in and someone is already walking out with a smile and a betta. another customer inside asking for bettas while another one walks in for the same and a few minutes later another seemingly regular customer (the owner called him by name). the first things i notice is the place inside looks abit unkept and i dont see a boat load of bettas plus the owner is a smoker because i can smell it, The owner/person behind the counter is an older gentlemen,he says that his dealer is out on vacation and the shipment wont be in til mid feb. but he'll have 600 bettas coming in!! by the customers coming in and the referral to this shop i can only assume he knows alot about bettas, i give him a minus for smoking in the presence of the fish but its his store not mine, and im sure that place to him is like a second house, or maybe it is his house, i dont know 

heres the wierd part Kaz's runs two businesses out of this building!! Kaz's Packaging Outlet and Tropical Fish. thats right Packaging outlet....like cardboard boxes and stuff 

but yes go support this place if your in central california (Fresno to be exact)

Kaz's Packaging Outlet and Tropical Fish. 3014 E. Mckinley Fresno, Ca 93703. the phone number on the sign is 237-FISH (so i figure thats 3474). ill attach a google map street view and a pic










http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...a=X&ei=9DkHUcavL8_figLFmIGoAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

thats really cool. i wish we had things like that here.


----------



## Haimishify (Jan 29, 2012)

Cool!  
I'd love to swing by, but Fresno is about an hour and a half from Modesto and we never go down that way.  Ugh. 
You got lucky!


----------

